# john van weenen



## kickboxingtalk (Jun 2, 2019)

Many moons ago when I was a teen at grading in Stevenage met john van weenen, Any one else met the man?

Jay


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 2, 2019)

Never heard of him


----------



## Danny T (Jun 2, 2019)

Nope...
I know he's a shotokan guy. Wrote a book on Shotokan. From England,I believe he has done a bit of humanitarian work and also has had some domestic abuse concerns.


----------



## kitkatninja (Jun 30, 2019)

No, never met him myself, but I would have liked to...  He was one of the instructors of my first Sensei in Shotokan karate.


----------

